# Worst way to find out



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

Over here in the UK, a woman and man were murdered on holiday. It appears they were both in the midst of a holiday fling. The final images of them was them holding hands. The guy had a girlfriend. 

What a horrible way to find out.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

Worst way is to find out ignorance is bliss!!


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Was that the double murder in Thailand? Strange story. They had just met and he went back out specifically looking for her late that evening after he had already gone in. Very sad. Especially for the at-home girlfriend to find out his cheating with someone he had just met got him killed.


----------



## missthelove2013 (Sep 23, 2013)

My dad walked in on my mom and the neighborhood kid...she was on top of him riding him like a bronco...they were both covered in sweat, her makeup was all over her face...my dad stood there for a few seconds in total shock before he started yelling at them...

he didnt tell me all this directly but I got this from him and others through the years...

I think this is the worst way to find out...to actually catch them in the act...to watch your wife fornicating with someone else...the mother of your kids...makes me sick to my stomach


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

missthelove2013 said:


> My dad walked in on my mom and the neighborhood kid...she was on top of him riding him like a bronco...they were both covered in sweat, her makeup was all over her face...my dad stood there for a few seconds in total shock before he started yelling at them...
> 
> he didnt tell me all this directly but I got this from him and others through the years...
> 
> I think this is the worst way to find out...to actually catch them in the act...to watch your wife fornicating with someone else...the mother of your kids...makes me sick to my stomach


That su**s. It's like something out of a bad porn movie but in your case it was real. 

Hopefully when he started yelling, the kid took off. I am not going to ask anything else because it's personal but I couldn't imagine the experience your dad had to go through from there on out. No one deserves that. No one


----------



## IWantGreatMarriage (May 20, 2014)

Openminded said:


> Was that the double murder in Thailand? Strange story. They had just met and he went back out specifically looking for her late that evening after he had already gone in. Very sad. Especially for the at-home girlfriend to find out his cheating with someone he had just met got him killed.


I actually thought about this when I heard the story. and the girlfriend's condolence to "the love of my life". Not only did the girl find out he was cheating, the whole world found out same time. Poor young lady...


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Was this a random murder or did they get murdered because of the affair?


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

I think the worst way to find out would be via a medical test showing your child is not yours.


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

the worst way to find out that's kind of ambiguous I would think any way would be the worst way to find out the person you thought you knew was a fraud and a liar..


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Chaparral said:


> Was this a random murder or did they get murdered because of the affair?


Looks like it might have been a robbery and a rape.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

Erin Corwin's fiance had a pretty bad situation


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

After doing some research on the story I have to conclude this is probably just another example of the Karma bus striking hard and horrifically..... It's a sad story


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

worst way would to see your spouse banging someone and when caught say "you might as we'll know that Johnny and Alice aren't your kids and I'm pregnant again."


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

xakulax said:


> After doing some research on the story I have to conclude this is probably just another example of the Karma bus striking hard and horrifically..... It's a sad story


???

They were tourist and they were not married to other people. There are no reports of the two of them even hooking up. WTF are you even talking ?

This topic does not belong to infidelity.


----------



## IWantGreatMarriage (May 20, 2014)

warlock07 said:


> ???
> 
> They were tourist and they were not married to other people. There are no reports of the two of them even hooking up. WTF are you even talking ?
> 
> This topic does not belong to infidelity.


Mmh...no reports about them hooking up? I really would be pissed if my bf was seen on a cctv holding the hand of a girl he just met in an island, and both of them moving away to a secluded area, away from others. Am sure meditation won't be the first thing to come to my mind


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

warlock07 said:


> ???
> 
> They were tourist and they were not married to other people. There are no reports of the two of them even hooking up. WTF are you even talking ?
> 
> This topic does not belong to infidelity.





I don't think it's much of a leap of a conclusion to see that there is some form of a inappropriate relationship going on here between these two people was it infidelity no is it cheating yes it's a horrible and unfortunate story..


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

IWantGreatMarriage said:


> I actually thought about this when I heard the story. and the girlfriend's condolence to "the love of my life". Not only did the girl find out he was cheating, the whole world found out same time. Poor young lady...


She had to put out a statement. Because the details haven't been made public, she had to put out something positive. 

It's never been implied what happened. Only that the lady wasn't raped and that the crime was of "sexual jealousy". Make of it what you will. A shame though.


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

What I can't wrap my head around is why would anyone want to vacation in a country where there is over at 87 reported cases of rape daily :scratchhead: thailand is clearly not a safe place


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

If you read the more recent stories on the murders....the couple seen holding hands on the CCTV footage is now known to NOT be the murder victims.

They are never seen on footage together at all.

In fact, one of he last stories I read said they think now that he may have been killed trying to come to her rescue as she was being attacked (possibly raped) and was killed after intervening.

I think its a little too early to claim for a fact that he was cheating with the other victim.


----------



## Omar174 (Mar 12, 2014)

A staff sergeant I knew (white guy married to a white girl), found out because "his" kid was born black. 

I wasn't around when it happened, I heard it from a mutual acquaintance.


----------



## WalterWhite (Sep 14, 2012)

missthelove2013 said:


> My dad walked in on my mom and the neighborhood kid...she was on top of him riding him like a bronco...they were both covered in sweat, her makeup was all over her face...my dad stood there for a few seconds in total shock before he started yelling at them...
> 
> he didnt tell me all this directly but I got this from him and others through the years...
> 
> I think this is the worst way to find out...to actually catch them in the act...to watch your wife fornicating with someone else...the mother of your kids...makes me sick to my stomach



Did your daddy wait for mom and the neighbor kid to climax before yelling at them? Did the kid wear a condom? Did he have a camera handy and if so would it be much trouble to post the pic? For instructional purposes of course...


----------



## GROUNDPOUNDER (Mar 8, 2013)

Omar174 said:


> A staff sergeant I knew (white guy married to a white girl), found out because "his" kid was born black.
> 
> I wasn't around when it happened, I heard it from a mutual acquaintance.





Omar174 said:


> A staff sergeant I knew (white guy married to a white girl), found out because "his" kid was born black.
> 
> I wasn't around when it happened, I heard it from a mutual acquaintance.


I worked with a guy back around '89/'90. His Brother was the best man for a guy that had his bachelor party the same night his fiance had her bachelorette party.

They got married the following weekend. She found out that she was pregnant a few weeks after the got back.

Nine months later the child is born. Dark skin, dark hair and brown eyes. This guy and his wife were both blone, blue eyed and fair skinned. ALL their siblings and parents were blone, blue eyed and fair skinned...

The Docter, on seeing the infant was so obviously different from either parent said Sometimes a baby is born with a darker complection(usually more red though) and may lighten up over the first few weeks. Then dismissed himself to go else where.

While he was leaving the room, he motioned to the husband to come out to the hallway. He told him that he only said that about the babies complection to hopefully ease this Wife's anxiety, as she just had given birth and was already stressed.

He told the Husband that he's pretty certain that the Father of the newborn is someone other than him. Most likely a black, or hispanic man.

The Doctor suggested that he get a paternity test done, before making any decisions.

The Husband already knew that the child wasn't his, but wanted to give his stbxw a few days to recoop from the birthing.

Aparently his wife had asked more than one Doctor about this over those few days. She then told her husband that she had gotten really drunk during her bachelorette party. She ended up having sex with one of the strippers, who wasblack(Duh!). She told him that she realized that the marriage was over and he would be leaving. He drew up the paperwork and they went to court without laywers and uncontested.

The guy that told me this was a straight shooter, so I know that it happened. It just makes me wonder how many times that this type of thing happens and the bio-father is close enough to the husband, that no one, but the wife ever has a doubt about who's baby it is?...


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Omar174 said:


> A staff sergeant I knew (white guy married to a white girl), found out because "his" kid was born black.
> 
> I wasn't around when it happened, I heard it from a mutual acquaintance.


We had that happen to a coworker about 25 years ago now. Total surprise to the husband!


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

GROUNDPOUNDER said:


> I worked with a guy back around '89/'90. His Brother was the best man for a guy that had his bachelor party the same night his fiance had her bachelorette party.
> 
> They got married the following weekend. She found out that she was pregnant a few weeks after the got back.
> 
> ...


And the feminists wonder why men don't want to get married today that they should "man up"


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

tom67 said:


> And the feminists wonder why men don't want to get married today that they should "man up"


I don't think women solely own the bad behavior card in relationships. There are plenty of rotten men who do nasty crap equally bad.


----------



## TimeHeals (Sep 26, 2011)

There is no "worst" way to find out that you have been betrayed: they're all horrible, and some of them are friggin horrible with bonus pain.

Getting AIDS from your cheating spouse, for example, would really, really suck major balls, and it happens.

The betrayal is one thing, the health consequence is just more crap on top of crap.

Speculating about a "worst way" is just inviting a non-productive "Pain Olympics" where people compete to show whose pain is more terrible, and it's just all terrible.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

I agree that finding out sucks, no matter HOW you find out, but it can definitely be something that's worse depending on the circumstances.

For me, I only found out months after my ex wife and I split up. She did such a good job of hiding it. The problem was that I found out after I had gotten my head back on straight, so it was a double D-day of sorts. I had already accepted that we were done, and we were even being friendly with each other.

Anyway, I have two quick stories that are on topic, but didn't happen to me:

A good female friend of mine had been married less than a year, and had just given birth to her first child. While on maternity leave, at home one day, she noticed a video camera she didn't recognize. She turned it on to see what was on it, so she could identify it's owner, and there was her husband banging some woman. That was the end of that. Thankfully she's an intelligent and strong woman, and she divorced him asap.

And the second was my former SIL, whose first husband left her after less than a year of marriage. She later found out it was for another woman - her maid of honor. All three also worked at the same place and shared the same friends, so her world was turned upside down.

So, while finding out your spouse is a cheat is bad no matter what, I do think the circumstances in which you find out can be better or worse, easier or harder. It's just more crap you have to mentally deal with, imo.


----------



## X-B (Jul 25, 2013)

xakulax said:


> What I can't wrap my head around is why would anyone want to vacation in a country where there is over at 87 reported cases of rape daily :scratchhead: thailand is clearly not a safe place


There are on average 679 rapes reported every day here in the US. That is scary.


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

I was thinking a nasty STD is probably the worst way to find out. Imagine the gaslighting on that one as well as the permanent reminder...


----------



## Lancer (Sep 15, 2014)

It is all bad. Is there a worst way? There is no good way to find out your spouse is cheating.


----------

